# In einer Stadt wie dieser / diese sind die Straßen wie ausgestorben



## swellbox

"In einer Stadt wie *dieser* sind die Straßen wie ausgestorben"
oder
"In einer Stadt wie *diese* sind die Straßen wie ausgestorben".

-Ich bin überzeugt, dass beide korrekt sind. 
Stimmt ???


----------



## ablativ

Ich glaube auch, dass beide korrekt sind.

In einer Stadt wie (in) *dieser* (Dativ nach "in") sind ...

In einer Stadt wie *diese* (es ist) sind ...

So hast du das sicher auch gemeint, nicht wahr?


----------



## swellbox

Vielen Dank, ablativ.

"_War es also gemeint ?"_ (Wilh. Müller-Fr.Schubert)

Ja, selbstverständllich, genau so habe ich es gemeint und zwar mit genau denselben Argumenten.
Schön, einen fachlichen Gesinnungsgenossen zu treffen.


----------



## Rumo333

Ehm, entschuldigung, aber da muss ich etwas einwenden. Ich weiß, ich verbringe meine Tage nicht mit dem Brüten über Grammatikbüchern, deswegen bin ich mir ja auch nicht einhundertprozentig sicher, aber der zweite Satz hört sich für mich sehr falsch an.
Ich würde NIE IM LEBEN sagen: In einer Stadt wie diese sind die Straßen ...
Dieser ist eindeutig richtig bzw. wird verwendet.
Tut mir wirklich leid, ich kann mich irren, aber nur den Tipp geben, dass man darum am besten einen weiten Bogen macht. Also wenn in einem Gespräch jemand sagen würde "in einer Stadt wie diese", würde mich das stutzig machen.

Viele Grüße

Rumo


----------



## swellbox

Hallo Rumo,
Ich glaube leider, du hast nicht recht.
Kannst du, ganz sachlich und grammatisch, erklären, warum du "diese" für ungrammatisch hältst ?? 

Wie "ablativ" es so präzis formuliert hat, haben wir ja hier eine Ellipse, d.h. eine Kurzform = "......Stadt,wie diese es ist"


----------



## Hutschi

Ich würde es auch nicht sagen.
Aber es gibt Leute, die es sagen.
Das Verhältnis ist mit Googeln ungefähr 3:9900, also sehr wenige sagen "In einer Stadt wie diese".

Trotzdem stimme ich Ablativ zu, dass es als Verkürzung  "In einer Stadt wie *diese* (es ist) sind ..." korrekt ist, aber ich glaube nicht, dass es sehr idiomatisch ist.


----------



## Dan2

Würdet Ihr auch, als Ellipse, erlauben:

_Ich sprach mit Peter, mein alter Freund _(Ellipse für:_ der mein alter Freund ist_)


----------



## swellbox

Nein, niemals !!

Die Rede ist hier nicht von einer Ellipse, sondern von einer Apposition, und die steht, wie wir vermutlich alle wissen, im selben Kasus wie das Wort, das sie beschreibt.


----------



## Dan2

_Ich sprach mit Peter, meinem alten Freund _ist ja eine Apposition und (ich glaube) ein korrekter Satz.

_Ich sprach mit Peter,__ der mein alter Freund ist_ ist keine Apposition, aber ist trotzdem auch ein korrekter Satz.

Meine Frage hieß: kann ich aus diesem zweiten Satz eine Ellipse machen, indem ich "der" und "ist" lösche?

Warum dachte ich, dass das vielleicht möglich wäre?  Weil es mir nicht so anders schien, als "In einer Stadt wie diese es ist, sind ..." zu "In einer Stadt wie diese, sind ..." zu verwandeln.  Und diese letzte Verwandlung, als Ellipse, ist für Dich, ab, und Hutschi zuläßig.


----------



## swellbox

Nein, das geht nicht.
Deine beiden Beispiele sind korrekt.

Ein Relativsatz ist keine Abkürzung.
Eine Ellipse hat man z.B. in:
"Peter reist morgen nach England, und Dieter (reist morgen) nach Frankreich."

Bei einer Ellipse hat man oft zwei parallelle Ausdrücke vor sich. Die gemeinsamen (überflüssigen) Worte werden dann ausgelassen um das Ganze ein bisschen leichter und eleganter zu machen.

Eine Ellipse sieht man auch in:
(Ich wünsche dir einen) "Guten Abend" oder 
(Ich bitte dich um eine) "Entschuldigung" oder
"Peter möchte eine Tasse Kaffee, und Jürgen (möchte) eine Tasse Tee".


----------



## Hutschi

Dan2 said:


> Würdet Ihr auch, als Ellipse, erlauben:
> 
> _Ich sprach mit Peter, mein alter Freund _(Ellipse für:_ der mein alter Freund ist_)



Der Satz ist grammatisch sogar korrekt, deshalb blockiert er wohl auch die Ellipse, mein alter Freund.

"Mein alter Freund" ist in diesem Satz eine Anrede.
Er kann wörtlich, aber auch ironisch gemeint sein, aber der Bezug zu Peter ist nicht da.

Das Problem bei Ellipsen: man muss sie noch erkennen, sonst wirken sie falsch.

_Er sagte zu Frank: "Ich sprach mit Peter, mein alter Freund." 
_
"Mein alter Freund" ist hier Frank und nicht Peter.


----------



## swellbox

He he, dies ist wohl eine falsche Argumentation, indem, dass das Satzbeispiel etwas ganz Anderes bedeutet und keineswegs eine Parallele bildet.


----------



## Hutschi

Indem das Satzbeispiel etwas anderes bedeutet, blockiert es die Ellipse, man kann nicht mehr erkennen, dass es etwas anderes bedeuten soll. Selbst wenn dort eine Ellipse möglich wäre, würde sie blockiert.

Wenn ich sage: "_Ich sprach mit Peter, mein alter Freund.", _rede ich denjenigen an, zu dem ich den Satz spreche und damit ist derjenige auch "mein alter Freund".
Mein zweiter Satz macht das nur deutlicher.
In einer Stadt wie *diese* sind ...

Hier ist die Ellipse nicht blockiert. Trotzdem würde ich sie nicht verwenden.


----------



## swellbox

Ich kan nur zustimmen.
Dazu kommt, dass die Betonung in den beiden Fällen ganz veschieden ist.

In_ "Ich sprach mit Peter, mein alter Freund"_ sind die drei letzen Worte alle vollständig unbetont.
In "_"Ich sprach mit Peter, meinem alten Freund" _sind _ "alten"_ und_ "Freund"_ stark betont.


----------



## Savra

Unabhängig irgendwelcher grammatischen Regeln, hört sich der Satz mit _diese_ fürchterlich falsch an.



ablativ said:


> In einer Stadt wie *diese* (es ist) sind  ...


Das mindeste, was ich erwarte, sind Beistriche: „In einer  Stadt, wie diese, sind …“ Das wirkt jedoch bereits konstruiert, mag aber  grammatisch sein. Ein wenig besser wird es mit noch klarerer  Abgrenzung: „In einer Stadt – wie diese – sind …“


----------



## swellbox

Savra scheint hier, wirklich eine Pointe zu haben.


----------



## Rumo333

Um noch einmal auf das Thema zurückzukommen: Swellbox, warum bist du dir da eigentlich so sicher? Ich meine, dass das richtig ist? Selbst wenn es richtig wäre, lasse dir von einem Muttersprachler gesagt sein, dass es sich absolut falsch anhört. Und soweit ich weiß, bist du leider keiner. Das ist auch überhaupt nicht böse gemeint, aber glaube mir, ich würde immer den ersten Satz verwenden. 

Wenn man sagt:

In einer Straße wie diese es ist ... usw., dann wäre das in Ordnung, aber
einfach nur "in einer Straße wie diese ..."

Nochmal, ich würde es nicht sagen und jedem, der es schreibt, als falsch ankreiden.


----------



## swellbox

Na ja, Rumo, ich bin nur sicher, dass der diese-Satz grammatisch korrekt ist. 
Ich würde niemals irgendetwas Idiomatisches mit einem Muttersprachler diskutieren. Das wäre ja argumentativer Selbstmord.
Das Wichtigste scheint mir zu sein, was die meisten gebürtigen Deutschen ganz spontan sagen würden, -ungeachtet es gäbe andere korrekte Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Rumo333

Entschuldigung, swellbox, so war das natürlich auch nicht gemeint. Und ich finde dein Deutsch, dafür dass du kein Muttersprachler bist, auch extrem gut muss ich sagen. Aber mal ganz ehrlich, und das kannst du mir glauben: In diesem Fall würde jeder gebürtige Deutsche, den ich kenne, dieser sagen. Ich habe bereits meine gesamte Familie befragt. Andererseits: Der Satz ist einfach schlecht. 
Sieh mal, wenn man das Ganze ein wenig verändert, dann sieht es eventuell schon anders aus:

"Ich wohne in einem Haus wie diesem da"
"Ich wohne in einem Haus wie dieses da"

ist gleichbedeutend mit

"Ich wohne in einem Haus wie das da"

Das ist grammatikalisch nicht richtig und wohl sehr umgangssprachlich, aber ich KÖNNTE es mir tatsächlich vorstellen. Aber nicht als Präferenz. 
Hingegen:

"Ich wurde von einem Typen wie diesem da beleidigt"
"Ich wurde von einem Typen wie dieser da beleidigt"

Hier funktioniert es nicht. Hier sagst du dann eher noch:

"Ich wurde von einem Typen wie dem da beleidigt"

Gott, ich bin langsam selbst ganz verwirrt. 
Aber ich würde dich bitten, wenn du von deinem Sätzchen immer noch so überzeugt bist, eventuell mal etwas im Internet (z. B. mit Google, so mache ich das immer bei Englisch) zu suchen, evtl. einen Satz, der deine These belegt. Es wäre mir nicht bekannt, dass das nämlich so verwendet wird.
Oder vielleicht eine Grammatikregel, die das ganze stützt? Ich bin da nämlich nicht so sonderlich bewandert.
Falls du noch irgendwelche Fragen hast, scheue dich nicht!

Viele Grüße

Rumo


----------



## filologo111

swellbox said:


> "In einer Stadt wie *dieser* sind die Straßen wie ausgestorben"
> oder
> "In einer Stadt wie *diese* sind die Straßen wie ausgestorben". ungrammatisch
> 
> Stimmt ???


 Nein:

-In einem Fall wie dieser lohnt es sich zu diskutieren.
-In einem Fall wie diesem lohnt es sich zu diskutieren.

-Über einen Fall wie dieser lohnt es sich zu diskutieren.
-Über einen Fall wie diesen lohnt es sich zu diskutieren.


----------



## swellbox

Leider sind die Aussagen des filologo nicht korrekt. Sie sind nur  ununtermauerte Behauptungen.

Der markierte zweite Satz der unsprünglichen Frage ist in keiner Weise ungrammatisch, und es fehlt deswegen selbstverständlich dafür jede sachliche Begründung. Keine grammatische Regel ist hier verletzt worden, und es folgt, der Satz kann nicht als ungrammatisch bezeichnet werden.

Es mag wohl sein, dass er völlig unidiomatisch und daher im allgemeinen unakzeptabel, oder mindestens unverwendbar ist; das ist aber eine ganz andere Sache, die überhaupt nichts mit Grammatik zu tun hat.


----------



## filologo111

Sorry, ich halte Deinen Satz aufgrund meiner muttersprachlichen Kompetenz dennoch für ungrammatisch. Ist ja nicht gegen Dich persönlich gerichtet


----------



## ablativ

Savra said:


> Das mindeste, was ich erwarte, sind Beistriche: „In einer  Stadt, wie diese, sind …“ Das wirkt jedoch bereits konstruiert, mag aber  grammatisch sein. Ein wenig besser wird es mit noch klarerer  Abgrenzung: „In einer Stadt – wie diese – sind …“



Diesen Aussagen stimme ich vollkommen zu.


----------



## swellbox

filologo111 said:


> Sorry, ich halte Deinen Satz aufgrund meiner muttersprachlichen Kompetenz dennoch für ungrammatisch. Ist ja nicht gegen Dich persönlich gerichtet


 
Nein, -so habe ich es auch nicht aufgefasst, _ABER_ eine muttersprachliche Kompetenz, ein persönliches Gefühl, kann nie eine sachliche Begründung ersetzen. Du (und niemand) kann nicht irgenwelches Grammatisches gegen den einen oder den anderen der beiden Sätze einwenden.


----------



## filologo111

swellbox said:


> _ABER_ eine muttersprachliche Kompetenz, ein persönliches Gefühl, kann nie eine sachliche Begründung ersetzen. Du (und niemand) kann nicht irgenwelches Grammatisches gegen den einen oder den anderen der beiden Sätze einwenden.


Doch, "Der Satz ist nicht wohlgeformt" genügt ganz ohne Begründung. 
Vermutlich ist Dir nicht bewusst, dass sich Grammatikregeln nach dem Sprachgefühl kompetenter Sprecher richten und nicht umgekehrt. Wenn Du was mit Linguistik machst, musst Du z.B. Sprachkorpora untersuchen oder Muttersprachler befragen, um dann dazu passende Regeln aufzustellen, nicht umgekehrt. (Umgekehrt wäre: Du liest Dir Regeln durch und reist dann herum, um Muttersprachler zu belehren)
Hier im Forum ist es dann sozusagen ein zusätzlicher Service, wenn Dir jemand noch eine Grammatikregel nennen kann. Das können meistens Leute, die Deutsch als Fremdsprache unterrichten. (Ich vermute mal stark, dass z.B. Gernot Back dies tut/früher getan hat).
Du könntest argumentativ nur dann etwas für Deinen Satz gewinnen, wenn Du viele andere Muttersprachler fändest, die Deinen Satz als korrekt einstufen würden. Dann könnte es z.B. darauf hinauslaufen, dass der Satz in meiner Region (Süddeutschland) als ungrammatisch empfunden wird, in anderen Regionen jedoch als vollkommen korrekt. Oder darauf, dass ich kein kompetenter Sprecher bin 
Gruß und nichts für ungut!
f.


----------



## swellbox

Rumo hat uns mit mehreren guten und sehr relevanten Beispielen versorgt.
filologos ununtermauerte Behauptungen beweisen gar nix.

Man vergesse nicht, dass es hier auch darum geht, zu welcher Wortart das Wort "wie" gehört.
In " -Stadt wie *diese*...."   ist "wie " ein Bindewort, eine Konjunktion
In " -Stadt wie *dieser*...."  ist "wie"  ein Verhältniswort, eine Präposition, und zwar eine Präposition, die seine Ergänzung ("dieser") regiert.

Ein ähnliches (aber nicht gleiches) Problem existiert auf Dänisch. Hier sagt man etweder: "_Er ist  klüger als ich_" (mit "als" als Konjunktion) oder "_Er ist klüger als mich_" (mit "als" als Präposition).

filologos muttersprachliches Gefühl ist keineswegs als sachliche Begründung ausreichend.

Übrigens vergleiche man die Bemerkungen in Canoonet 

http://www.canoo.net/services/Onlin...atzteil.html#Anchor-Satzteilkonjunktion-23240

unter "Satzteilkonjunktionen oder verkürzter Vergleichsatz mit als/wie".


----------



## swellbox

filologo111 said:


> Doch, "Der Satz ist nicht wohlgeformt" genügt ganz ohne Begründung.
> Vermutlich ist Dir nicht bewusst, dass sich Grammatikregeln nach dem Sprachgefühl kompetenter Sprecher richten und nicht umgekehrt.


 
Dies ist ein Zeichen dafür, dass der Begriff "Grammatik" missverstanden worden ist.

Aus dem, was filologo sagt, folgt wahrscheinlich, dass kein Deutscher oder keine Deutsche oder kein deutsches Kind infolge seiner/ihrer Natur je etwas schlechtes (ungrammatisches) Deutsches äußert ???????????


----------



## Gernot Back

swellbox said:


> Nein, niemals !!
> 
> Die Rede ist hier nicht von einer Ellipse, sondern von einer Apposition, und die steht, wie wir vermutlich alle wissen, im selben Kasus wie das Wort, das sie beschreibt.


Ja, um eine Apposition mit _wie _oder _als _(und nicht um eine Ellipse) geht es auch in diesem Thread:

Appositionen stehen grundsätzlich immer im selben Fall wie ihr Bezugswort. Im Genitiv gibt es aber Ausnahmen. Hierzu verweise ich auf einen Thread von vor zwei Monaten:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2092417#post10471737

In unserem Beispiel haben wir aber Dativ beim Bezugswort und der gehört auch in den Beisatz. Daran gibt es meines Erachtens nichts zu rütteln:_In einer Stadt wie dieser ..._​Alles andere würde ich schlichtweg als falsch ansehen.

"_Wie_" ist übrigens immer eine Konjunktion, nie eine Präposition.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Trotzdem stimme ich Ablativ zu, dass es als Verkürzung  "In einer Stadt wie *diese* (es ist) sind ..." korrekt ist...


Ich stimme hier mit Rumo und Filologo überein. Ich halte diese Interpretation für nicht möglich. Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass diese Form bei Muttersprachlern nur als Deklinationsfehler aufgrund von Dialekteinflüssen vorkommt.


----------



## swellbox

Man beachte, dass filologo die Konstruktion _"-------in eine Stadt wie diese_" als "ungrammatisch" und nicht als "unidiomatisch" bezeichnet hat. Das it wohl bemerkungswert !
Vermutlich sieht er kein Gleichheitszeichen zwischen diesen beiden Worten ??


----------



## berndf

swellbox said:


> Man beachte, dass filologo die Konstruktion _"-------in eine Stadt wie diese_" als "ungrammatisch" und nicht als "unidiomatisch" bezeichnet hat.


_In eine Stadt wie diese_ ist natürlich korrekt. Es geht aber über _in eine*r* Stadt wie diese_. Dies halte ich auch für ungrammatisch.


----------



## Dan2

swellbox said:


> filologos muttersprachliches Gefühl ist keineswegs als sachliche Begründung ausreichend.


Die Grammatik ist noch nicht geschrieben, die alle Beurteilungen einer Gruppe mit gutem Sprachgefühl ausgestatteten Muttersprachler  genau widerspiegeln kann.  In schwierigen Fällen setze ich immer mein Geld (hoffentlich kein Anglizismus) auf eine/n vertraute/n, zuverlässige/n Muttersprachler/in. (Siehe auch Post 26.)


swellbox said:


> Aus dem, was filologo sagt, folgt wahrscheinlich, dass kein Deutscher oder keine Deutsche oder kein deutsches Kind infolge seiner/ihrer Natur je etwas schlechtes (ungrammatisches) Deutsches äußert ???????????


Nein, deshalb mein "mit gutem Sprachgefühl ausgestatteten Muttersprachler".  Und wie weiß man, wenn man solche Muttersprachler gefunden hat?  Zum einen, wenn bei schwierigen Fällen ihre grammatikalischen Beurteilungen übereinstimmend zu sein neigen.


----------



## swellbox

Bester Dan2,
Ich verstehe gut das ,was du meinst.

Es scheint mir jedoch, du (und filologo)durcheinanderbringst(en) die Sachen.
Ein Muttersprachler guten Geschmacks kann natürlich sehr wohl beurteilen, ob etwas idiomatisch oder unidiomatisch ist, nicht, aber, -bloß aufgrund seines/ihres Sprachgefühls ob etwas grammatisch richtig oder falsch ist.
(Ask most Americans, -not if, but _why_ "_It tastes good_" is right and why "_it tastes well_" is wrong. This is not a question of linguistic instinct, but of knowledge of grammar)


----------



## Savra

swellbox said:


> Aus dem, was filologo sagt, folgt wahrscheinlich, dass kein Deutscher oder keine Deutsche oder kein deutsches Kind infolge seiner/ihrer Natur je etwas schlechtes (ungrammatisches) Deutsches äußert ???????????


… kein weibliches und kein männliches deutsches Kind …


----------



## Hutschi

swellbox said:


> Man beachte, dass filologo *) die Konstruktion _"-------in eine Stadt wie diese_" als "ungrammatisch" und nicht als "unidiomatisch" bezeichnet hat. Das it wohl bemerkungswert !
> Vermutlich sieht er kein Gleichheitszeichen zwischen diesen beiden Worten ??



Ich stimme hier mit Bernd völlig überein, es ist grammatisch korrekt und idiomatisch, aber ein anderer Fall. Ich denke - ein Tippfehler, der zufällig zu einer korrekten Form geführt hat. 

Ich denke aber, es ist ein Tippfehler, denn wir behandeln den völlig anderen Fall _"in einer Stadt wie diese"_.

Ich halte das zwar für grammatisch nicht falsch, aber durchaus nicht für idiomatisch in dem Sinne, dass ich es verwenden würde.

Die Schulgrammatik betrachtet es als falsch, soweit ich die Diskussion bisher verstehe.

Es sind, wenn man es im Textkorpus "Internet" vergleicht, nur Promille, die es verwenden. Ich glaube nicht, dass es in anderen genügend großen wesentlich mehr werden, denn es widerspricht dem Sprachgefühl.

Korrekt ist es (wenn überhaupt) ohnehin nur als elliptische Konstruktion.

Nochmal zur Lösung:
_in eine Stadt wie dieser -_ ergibt sich völlig ohne Zusatzannahmen
_in eine Stadt wie diese - _benötigt als Zusatzannahme, dass eine Auslassung wesentlicher Teile erfolgt, wie wir sehen, wird das von einer überwiegenden Mehrheit nicht verwendet, also auch intuitiv als falsch bzw. unidiomatisch betrachtet. Das ist unabhängig von einer grammatikalischen Hintertür.



> Man vergesse nicht, dass es hier auch darum geht, zu welcher Wortart das Wort "wie" gehört.
> In " -Stadt wie *diese*...."   ist "wie " ein Bindewort, eine Konjunktion
> In " -Stadt wie *dieser*...."  ist "wie"  ein Verhältniswort, eine Präposition, und zwar eine Präposition, die seine Ergänzung ("dieser") regiert.


"-" verbirgt, dass es sehr unterschiedliche Fälle gibt. Damit ist es in dieser Allgemeinheit auf jeden Fall falsch, weil es den Unterschied von "einer" und "eine" nicht beachtet.
Dativ und Akkusativ dürfen nicht miteinander verwechselt werden.

----


Unklar ist mir die Situation in Dialektgebieten.

---
*) Anmerkung: Bei Filologo war es noch korrekt


----------



## swellbox

Lieber Hutschi,

(pssst..  "diese" ist nicht Akkusativ, sondern Nominativ)


----------



## ablativ

berndf said:


> Ich stimme hier mit Rumo und Filologo überein. Ich halte diese Interpretation für nicht möglich. Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass diese Form bei Muttersprachlern nur als Deklinationsfehler aufgrund von Dialekteinflüssen vorkommt.



Und die von Savra eingebrachte "klare Abgrenzung" 

_in einer Stadt - wie diese - sind ..._

ändert deine Einschätzung auch nicht? Es geht ja nicht darum, welche Variante (dieser vs diese) die häufiger angewandte und stilistisch bessere ist, sondern ob "diese" überhaupt möglich ist; und speziell unter dem Aspekt der Gedankenstriche scheint mir das der Fall zu sein.

Man beachte (in Anlehnung an canoo): Gedankenstriche können verwendet werden, um Zusätze deutlich vom restlichen Text zu trennen. 
Es handelt sich hier um einen eingeschobenen Zusatz (daher die doppelten Gedankenstriche), der sich abkoppelt vom Dativ durch die Präposition "in", Frage "wo?" nicht: "wohin?", und daher m.E. eben in einem anderen Kasus stehen kann als "_in einer Stadt"._


----------



## Hutschi

swellbox said:


> Lieber Hutschi,
> 
> (pssst..  "diese" ist nicht Akkusativ, sondern Nominativ)



Es ging allerdings nicht um "diese", sondern um "-" als gemeinsame Form für "in eine Stadt" und "in einer Stadt".
Diese Verkürzung ist hier im gegebenen Kontext nicht zulässig.

---

Warum ich denke, dass es in sehr engem Kontext korrekt ist, möchte ich an einem Beispiel zeigen:

Arno sagt: "In einer Stadt", er zeigt auf Stadt auf einer Landkarte und sagt "wie diese" und fährt fort ...  
Hier könnte es als Einschub in Form einer Verkürzung aufgefasst werden. 

Wir müssen hier die Situation (mündlich, Gesten) beachten, die als Grundlage dient.
"Wie diese" muss klar von "in einer Stadt" abgekoppelt sein, wie von Ablativ beschrieben.


----------



## ablativ

swellbox said:


> Bester Dan2,
> 
> Ein Muttersprachler guten Geschmacks kann natürlich sehr wohl beurteilen, ob etwas idiomatisch oder unidiomatisch ist, nicht, aber, -bloß aufgrund seines/ihres Sprachgefühls ob etwas grammatisch richtig oder falsch ist.
> (Ask most Americans, -not if, but _why_ "_It tastes good_" is right and why "_it tastes well_" is wrong. This is not a question of linguistic instinct, but of knowledge of grammar)



Das entspricht der (ur)alten Frage, ob man sprachliche Gewohnheiten der Grammatik anpassen soll = präskriptive (normative) Grammatik,

oder ob man die Grammatik sprachlichen Gewohnheiten anpassen will = deskriptive Grammatik.

Hier handelt es sich aufgrund der eingangs formulierten Fragestellung um Ersteres.


----------



## swellbox

Hallo ablativ, ("ablativ" bedeutet ja "entführend)

Ich verstehe natürlich deine Distinktion (und stimme dazu), aber es kommt ja oft vor, dass man sagen muss: _"Na ja, dies ist sicherlich ungrammatisch, aber es ist idiomatisch gesehen gutes Deutsch, .......so sagt man tatsächlich in der wirklichen Welt"_


----------



## Gernot Back

swellbox said:


> Hallo ablativ, ("ablativ" bedeutet ja "entführend)
> 
> Ich verstehe natürlich deine Distinktion (und stimme dazu), aber es kommt ja oft vor, dass man sagen muss: _"Na ja, dies ist sicherlich ungrammatisch, aber es ist idiomatisch gesehen gutes Deutsch, .......so sagt man tatsächlich in der wirklichen Welt"_


Ich finde weder, dass "_in einer Stadt wie diese_" grammatisch korrekt wäre , noch dass es der sprachlichen Realtität entspräche, wie die Leute nun mal reden würden. In meinem Umfeld redet man jedenfalls nicht so.


----------



## berndf

ablativ said:


> _in einer Stadt - wie diese - sind ..._
> 
> ändert deine Einschätzung auch nicht?


Ich habe es x Mal laut vorgelesen, aber nein. Es hört ich nur falsch an, egal welche Interpretation ich mir einzureden versuche.



Gernot Back said:


> Ich finde weder, dass "_in einer Stadt wie diese_" grammatisch korrekt wäre , noch dass es der sprachlichen Realtität entspräche, wie die Leute nun mal reden würden. In meinem Umfeld redet man jedenfalls nicht so.


Geht mir genau so.


----------



## swellbox

Aauf canoo.net und zwar http://www.canoo.net/services/Online...junktion-23240
liest man folgendes:

_"Manchmal wird die mit als oder wie in den Satz eingebundene Wortgruppe als verkürzter __Vergleichssatz__ interpretiert. Sie steht dann im Nominativ (B). Standardsprachlich wird die Angleichung an das Bezugswort vorgezogen (A):_

_A) an einem Tag wie jedem anderen_
_B) an einem Tag wie jeder andere (vgl. an einem Tag[,] wie jeder andere [einer ist])_
_A) Es gibt nichts Erholsameres als einen kurzen Mittagsschlaf._
_B) Es gibt nichts Erholsameres als ein kurzer Mittagsschlaf. (vgl. Es gibt nichts Erholsameres[,] als ein kurzer Mittagsschlaf [es ist].)"_


----------



## filologo111

swellbox said:


> _"*Manchmal* wird die mit als oder wie in den Satz eingebundene Wortgruppe als verkürzter Vergleichssatz interpretiert. Sie steht dann im Nominativ (B). *Standardsprachlich* wird die Angleichung an das Bezugswort vorgezogen (A):_



- "*Manchmal..."* >>> In der Mehrzahl der Fälle ist es ungrammatisch. So z.B. auch in deinem Beispielsatz _In einer Stadt wie diese sind die Straßen wie ausgestorben_.

- Falls es mal nicht ungrammatisch ist, dann ist es nicht die standardsprachliche Präferenz. So z.B. in den Beispielsätzen deiner Grammatik-Quelle (_Es gibt nichts Erholsameres als ein kurzer Mittagsschlaf._)

Logisch?


----------



## ablativ

filologo111 said:


> - "*Manchmal..."* >>> In der Mehrzahl der Fälle ist es ungrammatisch, wie z.B. in deinem Beispielsatz _In einer Stadt wie diese sind die Straßen wie ausgestorben_.
> - Falls es mal nicht ungrammatisch ist (wie in den Beispielsätzen deiner Grammatik-Quelle, _Es gibt nichts Erholsameres als ein kurzer Mittagsschlaf._), dann ist es nicht die standardsprachliche Präferenz.
> 
> Logisch?



Eigentlich nicht!

"Manchmal" kann man doch nicht so interpretieren, dass es in der "Mehrzahl der Fälle ungrammatisch" sei. Ganz im Gegenteil:

Wenn eine Angleichung an das Bezugswort standardsprachlich *vorgezogen* wird, impliziert das doch geradezu, dass die andere Version zwar nicht so häufig vorkommt und auch nicht ganz so guter Stil ist, aber eben nicht wirklich falsch ist. Q.e.d.


----------



## filologo111

Dann müsste da aber stehen:

_Eine mit als oder wie in den Satz eingebundene Wortgruppe kann auch als verkürzter Vergleichssatz formuliert werden und steht dann..._

Dort steht aber:

_Manchmal wird die mit als oder wie in den Satz eingebundene Wortgruppe als verkürzter Vergleichssatz interpretiert._

Das bedeutet, dass die Verfasser der Grammatik nicht so genau wissen, wann das der Fall ist, oder dass es ihnen zu kompliziert ist, Regeln dafür aufzustellen.
Abgesehen davon kenne ich die Qualität dieser online-Grammatik nicht, finde jedoch, dass sie, so wie ich sie interpretiere, relativ genau die Quintessenz dieses Threads wiedergibt.


----------



## berndf

filologo111 said:


> Das bedeutet, dass die Verfasser der Grammatik nicht so genau wissen, wann das der Fall ist, oder dass es ihnen zu kompliziert ist, Regeln dafür aufzustellen.


Eigentlich nicht. Es bedeutet nur, dass unterschiedliche Sprecher das unterschiedlich sehen.


----------



## filologo111

berndf said:


> Eigentlich nicht. Es bedeutet nur, dass unterschiedliche Sprecher das unterschiedlich sehen.



Ja, das kann es auch bedeuten. Aber das bedeutet wiederum, dass die Verfasser der Grammatik nicht so genau wissen, bei wem das der Fall ist, oder dass es ihnen zu kompliziert ist, Regeln dafür aufzustellen. Das ganze ist eine Ausnahme, keine Regel. Und Ausnahmen kann man eben nicht zur Regel erheben, siehe den Beispielsatz _In einer Stadt wie diese..._.


----------



## berndf

filologo111 said:


> Ja, das kann es auch bedeuten. Aber das bedeutet wiederum, dass die Verfasser der Grammatik nicht so genau wissen, bei wem das der Fall ist, oder dass es ihnen zu kompliziert ist, Regeln dafür aufzustellen. Das ganze ist eine Ausnahme, keine Regel. Und Ausnahmen kann man eben nicht zur Regel erheben, siehe den Beispielsatz _In einer Stadt wie diese..._.


Oder einfach nur, dass unter Muttersprachlern keine Einigkeit darüber besteht, ob diese Konstrukte grammatisch sind oder nicht. Dabei können wir's doch lassen. Wir sind hier ja nicht vor Gericht, wo es immer ein Urteil geben muss.


----------



## swellbox

< ... >

Übrigens,- die Grammatikabsätze des Canoonet sind von Dr. Stephan Bopp. Ph.D aus der Universität Zürich verfasst.


----------



## filologo111

berndf said:


> Oder einfach nur, dass unter Muttersprachlern keine Einigkeit darüber besteht, ob diese Konstrukte grammatisch sind oder nicht. Dabei können wir's doch lassen. Wir sind hier ja nicht vor Gericht, wo es immer ein Urteil geben muss.



Na gut. Kein Gericht, *<Moderatornotiz: gelöschter Text; Erklärung per PM>
* 


> Ablativ: "korrekt"
> Rumo: "sehr falsch"
> Hutschi: "korrekt aber nicht sehr idiomatisch"
> Savra: "fürchterlich falsch"
> filologo: "ungrammatisch"
> Gernot: "nicht grammatisch korrekt"
> berndf: "ungrammatisch"


----------



## dec-sev

Dan2 said:


> .  Und wie weiß man, wenn man solche Muttersprachler gefunden hat?


 Frag ihn mal, welche Noten er in Deutsch gehabt hat  
Wenn ich widersprüchliche Antworten auf dem Spanischen Forum bekomme, frage ich immer, wie RAE die Frage betrachtet. Was das deutsche Sprache angeht, gibt es Duden. Ich vermute, gibt es dort etwas zum Thema "In einer Stadt wie dieser".


----------

